# Necronomicon: Book Of The Dead



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Saw this the other night on the SciFi Channel. Anyone else ever seen it? It was a strange movie, and kind of cheesy to me. I had never heard of it before.*


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I saw it before. I didn't like the first two stories that much, I liked the last one.
I liked the ending with Jeffrey Combs. Yes, it was a strange, strange movie. If its on tv again, I'll check it out. It was an okay rental, but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I downloaded this a while ago and was happy with it. I wouldn't go out of my way to buy it, but I would watch it again.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have seen this one, and like everyone else has already said .. it was alright but not alright enough for me to want to buy it. I have watched it a few times when it has been on late at night and I can't sleep <-- never can sleep


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Not only have I not seen this, I've never even heard of it. I just thought it was the title of the Evil Dead limited edition DVD with the necronomicon cover...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> Not only have I not seen this, I've never even heard of it. I just thought it was the title of the Evil Dead limited edition DVD with the necronomicon cover...


It's a movie based on a couple of stories by Poe directed by George Romero, and one of my personal faves, Dario Argento. It's a one-time watcher even with Combs and Harvey Keitel.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I tried looking that up but nothing shows up. George A. Romero, Harvey Keitel, and Dario Argento were all a part of TWO EVIL EYES, if that's what you mean. That's two Edgar Allen Poe stories in one movie, but I can't find any mention of Jeffrey Combs in that movie.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry about that. Totally my bad. You must forgive me, those movies sort of remind me of one another *Two Evil Eyes * is about Poe, and *Necronomicon* is about H.P. Lovecraft, which Combs portrays. Remember: I'm sort of in a loop right now and might say anything that may not make a whole lot of sense to me later on.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

A loop? What exactly would you say put you in a loop? A time loop?

It's okay. For a moment there I just felt everyone was in on something I didn't get and my internet research sources were failing me. Which means anytime you can't rely on them anymore, you have to start searching again.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Sorry about that. Totally my bad. You must forgive me, those movies sort of remind me of one another *Two Evil Eyes * is about Poe, and *Necronomicon* is about H.P. Lovecraft, which Combs portrays. Remember: I'm sort of in a loop right now and might say anything that may not make a whole lot of sense to me later on.


_ Hehe .. it's alright, we have all been in a loop at one point or another. I used to live down the street from H.P. Lovecraft died .. my mother actually passed away in the same hospital on the same floor. Kinda cool in a morbid kind of way  _


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sure it is.


----------

